# Brute force 750 mods



## h20dies

Hi guys I have been riding the brute for about a year now and am looking to get some mods give me all the suggestions you have and the mods you like best from exhausts to snorkels. Everything will be appreciated thanks a ton.


----------



## Polaris425

We actually already have Thread for this 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/15354-low-budget-basic-mods-brute.html


----------

